# Homesteading



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey all I am working towards my own homestead. I am curious who here is homesteading and how self sufficient they are. I would also be interested to hear everyone's biggest hurdles, aside from obtaining the land. 
I currently live in Colorado, and am working very hard to save money and gain access to the market of available land. 
Being a westerner, I am biased towards the west, however I am open to any land if it is right and I can afford it, with that said I'm looking into Alaska or The Pacific Northwest, I could also consider Appalachia, but I need to have mountains it's part of my very soul. 
Hopefully this turns out to be a fun thread with lots of stories about hurdles on the road to self sustainability.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would love to homestead but we only have 2 acres for now. One of my goals when we moved here was to be self sufficient. It's been two years now and so far all I have is a small hobby farm lol. It also doesn't help that my husband pays a lot in child support. I figure once his other kids are grown we will be able to afford getting more animals and do more. For us the biggest hurdle is the cost of initial set up. I built our coop for free using old wood we had but now we're out of old wood and we recently had a flood. The coop now needs to be replaced  but its not so bad it can't wait for now. I just don't see it lasting another year or two. I have my garden but need to bring in dirt since we are all sand. I tried container gardening but that doesn't give enough vegs for all year. Heck it didn't even give enough to get through winter. I recently have been reading about key hole gardening and think I may try that out for next year. Like I said before we flooded this year so of course 90% of my garden died from being over watered. We also hunt and fish so that is where most of our winter meat comes from. Last year we had two deer but had it gone in 3 months. (We're a family of 5 and we eat meat with every meal). So like I said , we're not there yet but we will be eventually. 
Oh and of course we get our eggs from our chickens , ducks, and geese as well as butcher extra roosters. We free range so at least feed costs are down to a minimum.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I grew up homesteading on 110 acres of wooded land. We moved there when I was 10 and built log cabins with just chainsaws, axes, hammer, etc. We didn't get any electricity to that land until I was in my 20s. We started out with very little...just a few tools, a really old truck and nothing much else. There were still 4 kids at home, with older kids coming and going as they left jobs, marriages, homes, etc.

Our first cabin was just two rooms...very small rooms. We heated and cooked with wood, even in the summer months. No fridge that first year but got an old gas one the following year.

We lived without utilities and were a mile from the hard road...no neighbors for miles. It was bliss!!! A lot of hard work to clear the land and just maintain life for humans and animals but it was healthy, educational and changed my life forever.

Water was first carried a far piece from springs and then an old well was cleaned out and we used a hand pump. Our first cellar was made out of logs..it was actually a really great cellar but was later replaced with a cement block cellar built on the same site.

We still retain 15 acres of that land and still have a log cabin or two, still have an outhouse though we now have utilities, still live back from the hard road. We've gardened and raised livestock, harvested deer with a bow, etc. all these years to produce food...it was nothing to have 500 jars of canned foods in the cellar at one time, as well as bins of potatoes, huge barrels of pickled corn, etc.

We harvested 5-10 deer each year amongst Dad and the boys, so we canned a lot of deer meat also.

It was an amazing experience and my life has been marked by it..it was a turning point and changed how I felt about so many things that other people value... and those things they take for granted.

My parents standing on the floor of our first cabin...










This pic give you an idea of how big that first cabin was...or wasn't. This is my oldest brother and my mother standing in front of it. You can see the green pine logs harvested off the land lying next to them. That first cabin was built in 3 wks time...we were in a hurry to get under a roof before winter.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

That is my ideal. I am an avid bow hunter and fisherman. I am a skilled handy man who has held too many jobs in my brief 25 years of life. 
I know that I am happiest in the woods or the gardens. I'm old school and don't need money, just a place to etch my dream into the earth.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a 40 acre homestead ... We started out with just 10 acres and added 5 acres at a time as folks next door (so to speak) wanted to sell out.

Our land started out as an estate that well didn't go well. They sold to some folks that wanted to live off the land till they found out how much work is need to do that. So we got one heck of a deal on the next 2, five acre lots, that does boarder our first. (and added from there... five acres at a time.)

When we were looking for land I wanted a few things...

1) It had to be off the main road.
2) It needed to be no less than 10 acres.
3) It needed an older farm house or a new home. (I did go with a new cottage ... which means small. )

We are rather self sufficient, we have a garden, greenhouse and critters. (So we have a meat and the 2 veggies that goes with it.

I understand the call of the mountains. (born and raised in them... Appalachians) And while I didn't settle in them, I did keep them near... I'm now in the foothills.

My tip to you ... knowledge is the key. (skillsets ) I would start with getting a copy of Carla Emery book "The Encyclopedia of Country Living: An Old Fashioned Recipe Book" ... It is worth its weight in gold. (check it out at your local library or buy a copy ... I'm on my second copy.)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Encyclopedia-Country-Living-Fashioned/dp/0912365951


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been devoting my years from high school on to developing skills needed to go this way of life. I am 100% devoted to the goal of at least starting my homestead in the next few years.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Now I really want to homestead! Even more so than before! My husband and I are on one acre for now, but we are seriously considering moving down the road where there is 20 acres for sale. We live out in the desert part of Colorado, but we've found that the desert can be homesteaded too.
It seems like homesteading is "in" so to speak. Several people are getting back into building their own homes/cabins to live in and going off grid. I don't think I could be without utilities, but as far as being self-sufficient (or mostly) is a goal of ours. 
I love the pictures, Bee! That is amazing that they got it built in just 3 weeks!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I nearly purchased property in the San Luis valley, but the lack of available water hindered the purchase. 
I have always felt as though I was from the wrong time era, not until recently have I realized that its not the case. I simply have certain values I hold higher then most, and vein healthy and in time with the earth is the biggest thing for me. 
Nothing is healthier then hiking the woods searching for deer or elk, or harvesting fresh fruits and veggies. 
My main goal was to leave as much of the modernized currency behind. I feel that money truely is the cause or at least the seed of most evil. Just enough to get by and increase the farms potential, and not a dime more.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

aacre said:


> Now I really want to homestead! Even more so than before! My husband and I are on one acre for now, but we are seriously considering moving down the road where there is 20 acres for sale. We live out in the desert part of Colorado, but we've found that the desert can be homesteaded too.
> It seems like homesteading is "in" so to speak. Several people are getting back into building their own homes/cabins to live in and going off grid. I don't think I could be without utilities, but as far as being self-sufficient (or mostly) is a goal of ours.
> I love the pictures, Bee! That is amazing that they got it built in just 3 weeks!


That cabin has only gotten better with age and is still standing strong after 37 years...the bark fell off and the logs have aged to that beautiful burnished copper color of some old barns. It is currently being used for storage.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

My wife 2 kids and I homestead on 15 acres We grow veggies all year thanks to south Louisiana meat and humidity have boer goats 5 different fruit trees and raise rabbit quail and of course the all so magical 

Some good advise learn to pickle and can. It's not that hard you can make different flavors and it keeps for a while. 

Also try to find an area that has plentiful game we don't have many deer but loads of wild hogs and of course the swamp always provides. Good luck


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> I nearly purchased property in the San Luis valley, but the lack of available water hindered the purchase.
> I have always felt as though I was from the wrong time era, not until recently have I realized that its not the case. I simply have certain values I hold higher then most, and vein healthy and in time with the earth is the biggest thing for me.
> Nothing is healthier then hiking the woods searching for deer or elk, or harvesting fresh fruits and veggies.
> My main goal was to leave as much of the modernized currency behind. I feel that money truely is the cause or at least the seed of most evil. Just enough to get by and increase the farms potential, and not a dime more.


I almost bought 30 acres in the SLValley a year ago, but backed out at the last moment before pulling the trigger. I am curious about your statement about the water. I was under the impression that good water was quite plentiful by wells between 80 and 100 feet.

I live in Indiana. Our family has been trying to start our own homestead here. My wife and I do have full time jobs, but we work our butts off at home.
We only have 2 acres, and we just bought this place in November of last year, but we have our chickens, a single turkey left, and our garden. Currently our garden is just shy of half acre, but will be bigger next year.
We have made 42 jars of jam this year so far( black raspberry that grows all along one property boarder and strawberry)
We planted a lot of strawberries this spring but all died so we bought some. Will replant next spring.
We have been freezing tons of green beans the past 2 weeks. Our sweet corn looks like I will start picking next weekend. Zuccini is producing nicely, cucumbers and melons and pumpkins are all doing good. Have about 50 tomato plants doing quite well as are our pepper plants.
When ER bought the place, we were excited about 2 mature Apple trees in the yard, unfortunately, we now know they are crab apples. I will keep one, but cut one down this fall. I will ne planting 4 Apple trees, 2 peach, and 2 pear trees come spring.
We also have a persimmon tree that is absolutely loaded.
Next spring will also find a pen with 3 or 4 pigs in the back corner of the property.

White tail deer are very thick in our area, and a couple of local farmers are allowing my son and I to hunt this fall.

We will never be able to be completely self sufficient off our 2 acres, but we will continue to do as much as possible.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

For 6 years I grew quite a bit of food on 1 acre, so it can be done...not true homesteading but a good effort at growing healthy foods that can be grown cheaply.

I kept a flock of 30-50 chickens, a group of hair sheep(they shed their wool and thrive on grass only diet) and even had a milk cow and a few calves for a short period...but an acre won't support cattle. I found that, in a drought year, even good pasture wouldn't support the three sheep without supplementing with hay during the hottest part of summer...and I didn't want to have to do that. 

I only got the milk cow because she was seriously neglected and due to have a calf, so I took her home, got her healthy in a couple of months, rebred her and sold her and the calf for a $500 profit. During that time I also used her to feed some bottle calves to resell at a profit, so it was all profitable. I kept one calf for a bit but soon butchered her out there on the place.

Half the acre was in apple orchard...the trees were super productive and old. We improved on the trees and free ranged the livestock through it and it produced even more fruit. 

Had big gardens every year, and even had some bees for a brief period before I moved from there. Used a top bar hive I had built from a blue plastic barrel I found on the place...the beekeeping was good while it lasted but that was in the severe drought year also. Complications ensued. 

I have some pics of all that in progress if anyone should want to see them..we built shelters, fences and repurposed a lot of items we found on that one acre..I had a great time, learned a lot and it was the most beautiful place to live. I left my heart in that soil, truly. And did it all on a dime! A single, working mother on a very poor income can still barter, scrounge and produce plenty on an acre.


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

By all means, please share any pictures.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Well....wouldn't want to hijack the thread. If the OP doesn't mind I'll share some!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> I have been devoting my years from high school on to developing skills needed to go this way of life. I am 100% devoted to the goal of at least starting my homestead in the next few years.


Congrats and the best of luck to you !

Knowledge is never ending with a homestead!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> I nearly purchased property in the San Luis valley, but the lack of available water hindered the purchase.
> I have always felt as though I was from the wrong time era, not until recently have I realized that its not the case. I simply have certain values I hold higher then most, and vein healthy and in time with the earth is the biggest thing for me.
> Nothing is healthier then hiking the woods searching for deer or elk, or harvesting fresh fruits and veggies.
> My main goal was to leave as much of the modernized currency behind. I feel that money truely is the cause or at least the seed of most evil. Just enough to get by and increase the farms potential, and not a dime more.


I'm not sure how bad off the San Luis Valley is on water. I know that they have a ditch system, and it seemed to be very much alive when I was there last year. My father-in-law owns some land near Ft. Garland area and there is a creek that runs through the property. It was dry last year in July, which isn't good. I think you just have to be sure you know where the water is and purchase land there. His parents owned the property before him and they ranched in the area. I really love the San Luis Valley, especially right in San Luis. 
I consider myself as an old spirit. We even like to hang out with the old people better than people our own age!


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

DixieBee said:


> I almost bought 30 acres in the SLValley a year ago, but backed out at the last moment before pulling the trigger. I am curious about your statement about the water. I was under the impression that good water was quite plentiful by wells between 80 and 100 feet.
> 
> I live in Indiana. Our family has been trying to start our own homestead here. My wife and I do have full time jobs, but we work our butts off at home.
> We only have 2 acres, and we just bought this place in November of last year, but we have our chickens, a single turkey left, and our garden. Currently our garden is just shy of half acre, but will be bigger next year.
> ...


Are you located in northern or southern indiana I am a big deer hunter and always looking for good places


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

chicken_coop99 said:


> Are you located in northern or southern indiana I am a big deer hunter and always looking for good places


I'm actually right in the center. And I know what you mean, its been getting harder and harder to find hunting spots. I haven't deer hunted in several years because I lost my good spot. Place I had hunted for years, since I was a teenager, the owner started leasing it to a group of guys from Indy.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bee said:


> Well....wouldn't want to hijack the thread. If the OP doesn't mind I'll share some!


This is what it's all about bee, please share. As I have only my chickens, some fish and a small garden your experience and knowledge is priceless to me. 
I was in closing on property just north of San Luis. When I started talking to the county about water the clerk i was talking with stated that one guy bought up the irrigation rights and is refusing to sell them at a decent price and in that area, if I'm not mistaken you are not allowed to use well water for agricultural purposes. In the end my gut said the land is too cheap for a reason ad keep looking. 
I am a very big hunter and believe highly in ranching for wildlife and properly maintaining the wild herds. In just 4 short years I have brought the population of mule deer from 1 or 2 a day at my work to seeing 10 or more. It's all about taking out the animals that need to be removed. 
All I know for sure is I love the earth and its many blessings and soon enough I will have a slice of the pie.


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

DixieBee said:


> I'm actually right in the center. And I know what you mean, its been getting harder and harder to find hunting spots. I haven't deer hunted in several years because I lost my good spot. Place I had hunted for years, since I was a teenager, the owner started leasing it to a group of guys from Indy.


I'm located under I'm 1:45 south west from the center and yes it is harder to find hunting spots 
Deer and turkey


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

DixieBee said:


> I'm actually right in the center. And I know what you mean, its been getting harder and harder to find hunting spots. I haven't deer hunted in several years because I lost my good spot. Place I had hunted for years, since I was a teenager, the owner started leasing it to a group of guys from Indy.


Yes it is harder to find hunting spots 
I'm located in western indiana


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

DixieBee said:


> I'm actually right in the center. And I know what you mean, its been getting harder and harder to find hunting spots. I haven't deer hunted in several years because I lost my good spot. Place I had hunted for years, since I was a teenager, the owner started leasing it to a group of guys from Indy.


Yes it is harder to find hunting spots 
I'm located in western indiana you just gotta find them I hunt deer and turkey


----------

